# Michael Jordan= Satan?



## Ragingbull33 (Apr 10, 2005)

2/3=666

check out the jim carey movie...

it makes a lot of sense


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

_The Jordan was crossed by Judas Maccabeus and his brother Jonathan Maccabaeus during their war with the Nabatæans (1 Maccabees 5:24). A little later the Jordan was the scene of the battle between Jonathan and Bacchides, in which the latter was defeated (I Macc. 9:42-49)._

link


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

Close but 2/3 = .667
Not 666


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

johnston797 said:


> Close but 2/3 = .667
> Not 666


more like .666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666...


----------



## Ragingbull33 (Apr 10, 2005)

johnston797 said:


> Close but 2/3 = .667
> Not 666


uh... no if you're gonnna get anal it's .666 repeating decimal


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

Um, does that also make every other guy in the NBA that has worn/presently wears No. 23 Satan too?


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

soonerterp said:


> Um, does that also make every other guy in the NBA that has worn/presently wears No. 23 Satan too?


No, just Satan worshipers.


----------



## ogbullzfan (Mar 9, 2004)

Devin Hester too?!?!?


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

Especially him.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Ragingbull33 said:


> 2/3=666
> 
> check out the jim carey movie...
> 
> it makes a lot of sense


So what does that make Kobe 24?
2/4 = .500

Kobe = .500 team?

oh wait... Kirk Hinrich 12.
1/2 = .500

ahhh...


----------

